# since everyone else has one... here's the "trixx" build thread (aka H2Oi to-do list)



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

hey guys... it's been a while since i've done any real posting. I recently got a promotion at work to a Project Manager position and I'm working part time on weekends at a tuner shop so needless to say I've been busy. 
read in between the lines... mo' money + parts hookups :wave: 

a super quick recap of my past 1.5 years of ownership of my denim blue 2000 180hp quattro coupe 

October 2010 (the day i brought it home) 









November 2010 









December 2010 









spring 2011 









summer 2011/current 





























i've got a tonne of time and parts into cleaning her up and making the car a very reliable and fun daily driver on air and this year i plan on stepping it up a notch. 

the current setup is as follows: 
Shaved front bumper + Votex front lip and sides. 3.2 spoiler and valance. 
225 OEM exhaust 
Air ride (air lift XL fronts + notch, AH1s rear, auto pilot management + 5 gallon tank) 
staggered 18x8.5/18x10 OEM Porsche turbo twists in satin black. 

overall i'm very happy with the look of the car i was planning on building a set of wheels for her, but I decided to put the money towards a proper respray and a few performance parts. 

so my current to-do list for 
3 bar front grill 
install full r32 brake setup (already have them at the shop :heart 
euro rear bumper (where do i find one!!) 
full respray 
chip + downpipe, and maybe a little turbo + FMIC upgrade too 

i gotta say... this by far has been an amazing and fun daily and the TT community has been an awesome inspiration and great support. 

stay tuned... r32 brake swap coming soon


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> euro rear bumper (where do i find one!!)


 I was wondering where youve been:wave: 
Check ebay.uk or I know a place in my state that imports parts...you would probably have to come down and get it tho:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good to see you back:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I was wondering where youve been:wave:
> Check ebay.uk or I know a place in my state that imports parts...you would probably have to come down and get it tho:thumbup:


 
orchid right? 

i've snagged some neat stuff for my mk3 projects at h2o several years running... 
they don't have anything on their site listed for audis so i'll have to shoot them an email :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> Good to see you back:thumbup:


 
never left... just more trolling than anything... there's some nice projects goin' on here :beer:


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Your car is sex. Pure Sex. I am jelly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> orchid right?
> 
> i've snagged some neat stuff for my mk3 projects at h2o several years running...
> they don't have anything on their site listed for audis so i'll have to shoot them an email :thumbup:


 Yup and they just got back with a container so no idea when they're going back. They're about 45 minutes from me. Lmk if you email Jaimie and figure out when he can get them by.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jayizdaman said:


> Your car is sex. Pure Sex. I am jelly.


 His photographer is pretty nice, too. 

Glad you got rid of that grill it had when you got it. I hate those things. Car looks great man :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. Cant wait to see it with a 3 bar


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

looks good ! 

you ever drive out to BC ? 

respray different color ?


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

If you (or anyone else) doesn't mind sharing, I'm curious about ballpark costs for respray.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Dude glad to see you back man :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

ttwsm said:


> If you (or anyone else) doesn't mind sharing, I'm curious about ballpark costs for respray.


that is completely subjective.

I've gotten quotes from 1500 to 5000. all same colour.


I'm paying 2k, same colour, virturally no bodywork involved and i pull the car apart and put it back together.

That said the shop i'm getting the work done is amazing and offer a lifetime warrenty on the paint and guarantees a 2 week turn around.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> looks good !
> 
> you ever drive out to BC ?
> 
> respray different color ?


BC? lol

that's a 3 day drive from toronto 

i have a few freinds in vancouver i may be going to visit in the summer though... its beautiful out there :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just talked with one of my friends who said he thinks Jaimie may have brought back euro bumpers. I sent him an email. So you may be in luck


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad to see you're kickin' it up a notch Jimmy (not that it wasn't already a solid build). Sorry I haven't had a chance to get out to meets yet, it's been crazy lately. We should hook up again soon though before I move out of the city. :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just talked with one of my friends who said he thinks Jaimie may have brought back euro bumpers. I sent him an email. So you may be in luck


schweet!

let me know if u hear back from him... I was checking on ebay.co.uk and they're literally giving them
away for about 20usd... but nobody wants to ship overseas


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah that's the problem I ran into was the shipping. I would really love to just trade with someone overseas but that's more unlikely then just buying one.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i found a few that would ship, try PM'ing them to see if they can do it.. sometimes they will if you ask., also go on the ttforum.co.uk or whatever it is . some decent guys over there that will ship too.

keep in mind most of the rear bumpers on ebay uk are pretty F**ked up.. 

im so mad i had the chance to buy one off a guy locally for dirt cheap years ago and i passed because im an idiot.




trixx said:


> BC? lol
> 
> that's a 3 day drive from toronto
> 
> i have a few freinds in vancouver i may be going to visit in the summer though... its beautiful out there :heart:



ya its a long drive, try and come out in aug. theres a huge vw/audi show that goes on. i usually see quite a few ontario plates there too.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah that's the problem I ran into was the shipping. I would really love to just trade with someone overseas but that's more unlikely then just buying one.


let me know when you hear back... i wanna run my chinese plate at shows


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

like your car nice stance :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> let me know when you hear back... i wanna run my chinese plate at shows


Alright deal:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Your TT is definitely one of my favorites :thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Looks great! Car just got lower and lower :laugh:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

:wave: looks good dude, as always!:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

trixx said:


> overall i'm very happy with the look of the car i was planning on building a set of wheels for her..


ok... so i lied a little
18x8.5 front and 18x10 rear 









they're basically the exact same spec as the twists which are now for sale (see sig... ps. it says no shipping but i will ship for TT owners who may be interested  )


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbup: nice! looking forward to seeing them on the ride.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Jimmy those new wheels are le dopest :thumbup:

Cruise to spring fling together somehow?


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

damn nice TT


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

AWESOME !!!! me like ! 

cant wait to see them on !!! congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I was Looking for a set of RSII'S.....I need to wait and see how these look first


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I was Looking for a set of RSII'S.....I need to wait and see how these look first


I almost picked up a set of RSIIs as well but the deal feel through, but then these RXIIs came up and I can't wait to get them on


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see them on!


----------



## skate_hardcore18 (Aug 1, 2007)

dude im off the TTforum in the uk. mines denim blue and may be interested in swapping rear bumpers with you? oh and by the way i think youve got the nicest TT if ever seen :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like a deal to me


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wow , that awesome ! F*cken EH !


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

skate_hardcore18 said:


> dude im off the TTforum in the uk. mines denim blue and may be interested in swapping rear bumpers with you? oh and by the way i think youve got the nicest TT if ever seen :beer:


sent you a PM good sir :thumbup:


----------



## skate_hardcore18 (Aug 1, 2007)

replied to ur pm jimmy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

skate_hardcore18 said:


> replied to ur pm jimmy


Find someone with an aviator grey to trade with me!!!! /end thread jack


----------



## skate_hardcore18 (Aug 1, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Find someone with an aviator grey to trade with me!!!! /end thread jack


i see wot i can do dude lol. im sure once me and trixx sorted ours out the boys over hear will soon want to do the same. me and trixx jus tryin to sort out a shipper or somethin now but dont think its gonna be that cheap. but sure be worth it


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

make sure you guys use like usps/ royal mail .. and use as much bubble wrap packing or one of you might be unhappy  when it arrives

you might get [email protected] by ups fedex and all those other shippers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

skate_hardcore18 said:


> me and trixx jus tryin to sort out a shipper or somethin now but dont think its gonna be that cheap. but sure be worth it


Thats the biggest problem unfortunately. What about DHL? http://www.dhl-usa.com/en/express/shipping/ship_online32.html
They also have insurance it seems. But in all honesty I would expect to get it with some damage since its so large.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i found a few that would ship, try PM'ing them to see if they can do it.. sometimes they will if you ask., also go on the ttforum.co.uk or whatever it is . some decent guys over there that will ship too.
> 
> keep in mind most of the rear bumpers on ebay uk are pretty F**ked up..
> 
> ...





trixx said:


> BC? lol
> 
> that's a 3 day drive from toronto
> 
> i have a few freinds in vancouver i may be going to visit in the summer though... its beautiful out there :heart:


Bring yo ass Jimmy. My friends and I are the ones that put on most of the shows around here through out the year. You could aleays fly out. I got a place for you to crash.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

6T1 said:


> Bring yo ass Jimmy. My friends and I are the ones that put on most of the shows around here through out the year. You could aleays fly out. I got a place for you to crash.


 i'll keep an eye on events on the left coast... def gonna try to make it out. 

coming to h2o this year?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so here's a little update... 

last weekend I started installing the r32 brake setup only to find out that the rear brakes i sourced were actually off of a GLI which uses the same rotor and caliper but the carriers are different. I had to undo the corner i started on and source out the correct carriers. 

Just an FYI for the 180 tt quattro guys looking for a cheap brake upgrade... mk4 R32, MK1 TT 3.2 and MK1 TT 225 all use the same brake calipers, carriers and rotors which are 10" vented and are direct swap on a 180 quattro. 

on another note... i finally picked up my new wheels and split them last night to strip and repolish the lips and discovered something neat ... 

the 18x10 and 18x8.5s have different centre sections with different offsets, so I swapped the centres and ended up with more visible dish in the rear and less in the front. this also changed the final ETs which is easily corrected by swapping adapters front to rear. 

front and rear with original centres (note the wheels basically look the same aside from width) 









front and rear with swapped centres 









i'm really digging this stagger


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait to see them mounted.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

skate_hardcore18 said:


> i see wot i can do dude lol. im sure once me and trixx sorted ours out the boys over hear will soon want to do the same. me and trixx jus tryin to sort out a shipper or somethin now but dont think its gonna be that cheap. but sure be worth it


 when I shipped my set of TT RSIIs from london last year, I used Parcelforce. 










The exterior boxes were beat-up pretty well, but no damage to the wheels due to double boxing plus foam. Shipping thru Parcelforce was about 10-15% cheaper than fedex, ups, dhl but not cheap by any means (approx 350gbp for 4x wheels as I recall). Parcelforce picked them up from the sellers house, shipped to US and handed them off to the USPS who inturn delivered them to my front door. Shipping was quick too..about 7-10 days from london to dallas. 

cheers


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

We need more pics :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> We need more pics :thumbup:


 more pics tomorrow  

i chemically stripped the clearcoat off 2 of the lips and doing the other 2 tonight. 

it's going to be a long day tomorrow... doing the .:R brakes all around in the morning and polishing/reassembling the wheels in the afternoon... if i can get everything together, i'm going to get the tires swapped in the afternoon  

so stoked to see the finished look :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This will look great Jimmy. Can't wait to see them at Jitterbug next weekend.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> This will look great Jimmy. Can't wait to see them at Jitterbug next weekend.


 
thanks ben... see you next weekend :beer: 
clearcoat on the lips chemically stripped... they're already looking shinier  












polish right after the brakes and then reassembly tomorrow :snowcool:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

.:R brakes are on  



















they're still being bedded in... but the brake feel is really nice, they stop hard and look a hellavulot better than the stock 9"/12" setup.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Still a sick car mate, i love your style:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So sick man can't wait to see it on the new rollers opcorn:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

thanks guys  

also forgot to mention i rolled the front fenders this weekend after crunching the numbers with my wheel adapter setup... 

final specs will be 18x8.5 et 15 and 18x10 et 17... it'll _just_ work and will look super aggressive


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I need to do that really bad. Did you need to make any relief cuts or did they roll easily?


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Quick question...*



trixx said:


> Just an FYI for the 180 tt quattro guys looking for a cheap brake upgrade... mk4 R32, MK1 TT 3.2 and MK1 TT 225 all use the same brake calipers, carriers and rotors which are 10" vented and are direct swap on a 180 quattro.


 Hey quick question... I have a set of Red GLI rear calipers for my TT 225 Q that I was going to swap in to match my red porsche calipers... Are you saying that I need to run the GLI carrier as well to fit them?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

elgringogillao said:


> Hey quick question... I have a set of Red GLI rear calipers for my TT 225 Q that I was going to swap in to match my red porsche calipers... Are you saying that I need to run the GLI carrier as well to fit them?


 Since the GLI solid rear beam is different than the IRS of the TT/R32, I believe the caliper is the same but the carriers are different.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

20v master said:


> Since the GLI solid rear beam is different than the IRS of the TT/R32, I believe the caliper is the same but the carriers are different.


 correct. GLI/TT 225/R32 rear calipers are the same. 

you must use carriers from a AWD model to fit on a TT quattro or GLI carriers on a FWD TT :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need to do that really bad. Did you need to make any relief cuts or did they roll easily?


 rolled easily..., did it ghetto style with a bat, having air is nice to be able to adjust the height of the car to get the right angles with the bat to roll the fenders flat


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

done and done.... 



















 

18x8.5 et 15 front 
18x10 et 17 rear


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sitting proper. What time are you heading to JJB? Want to cruise together?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> sitting proper. What time are you heading to JJB? Want to cruise together?


 thanks Ben... 

I'm heading up Saturday afternoon to go camping for the night. I'll already be at the park bright and early on Sunday. I'll see you at the show :beer:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

digging the new wheel setup. nicely done!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> thanks Ben...
> 
> I'm heading up Saturday afternoon to go camping for the night. I'll already be at the park bright and early on Sunday. I'll see you at the show :beer:


 Cool, see you then. :beer:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

looks real good ! !!!!! ! ! ! ! but i think you need more low


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

took the wheels apart today and polished the lips. 

i used the following procedure 
wet sanded (WD40 instead of water) 
- 600 grit 
- 800 grit 
- 1000 grit 
- 1500 grit 
- mothers metal polish 
- autoglym HD wax 

and i'm very happy with the results :beer:


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

what size adpaters are you running on ur twists before and would u happen to have them for sale?


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

ur cars my backround by the way sooo dopee lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jimmy did you get my text from earlier today?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jimmy did you get my text from earlier today?


 sorry... i suck at checking my phone  

got it and replied :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's all good


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

*Trixx is hard to find*

sorry... i suck at checking my phone 

This is sooooo true...remember me?:beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

the wolf said:


> sorry... i suck at checking my phone
> 
> This is sooooo true...remember me?:beer:


 :laugh: 

sorry Nick... got your txt this morning. we need to hook up soon :beer: 

here's a few more pictures from June Jitter Bug courtesy of Neb.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so less than 2 weeks to go before heading to h2o i decided to try and get the TT a little freshened up.

my rear bumper was hit twice on 2 separate occasions parked in the same mall (not goin' there again) and a little over a month ago a coworker backed into the front of the TT cracking the shave job on my front bumper and braking my front grill.

she bought me a new OEM 3 bar and i decided to try and fix all the paintwork myself and here are the results 

fyi this is dupont 2 stage

the dis-assembly for weekend 1... repair and respray the front and rear bumpers









aired out rear clearance shot for ****s and giggles 









finished rear... it took 2 trips to get the paint mix right, but i'm happy with the colour match









weekend 2 (aka yesterday)... my fenders and hood were repainted by the PO and were noticably darker than the rest of the car... very noticeable on overcast days and under certain lights, so i decided to respray the hood and fenders on hopes to get the whole car one colour again 









the end result









the paint match is great but i still need to watersand and buff out the imperfections, which all things considered are minimal, especially being my first time around doing any significant body work and using professional quality 2 stage paints

i still have a few more items on my to-do list...but i'll be keeping those under wraps until h2o 

see ya'll down in OCMD :beer:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Nicely done man! Can't wait to check it out. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn!!! I so wish I had patience to do body and paint work 

come down to TX and do mine!!! I can pay you in Beer and BBQ:beer::laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Car looks good Jimmy. See you H20!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

love this care. love the rims and deffinatly intrested in were you sourced the air ride from and what are your thoughts about it... i have the st coilovers and love the way it handels but always wanted to go air....


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this TT is killer 

looks amazing mate, your work is top shelf 

:beer::beer::beer: 

hope to see you at H20i


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great! I love the way it pulls off the votex kit. One of the best.


----------

